# schlechte Audioquali bei HyperX Cloud Alpha



## Olseen (16. April 2019)

Hey Zusammen
Ich habe mir ein HyperX Cloud Alpha geholt. Jedoch schaffe ich es nicht einen anständigen Ton aus dem Headset heraus zu bekommen. Der Ton ist viel zu schwammig und unscharf. Da hatte ich mit dem alten Headset (Logitech G430) einen besseren Sound. Ich habe ein H170 Pro Gaming das doch eigentlich nen guten Soundchip verbaut haben sollte. Wo das Problem auch liegen könnte ist das ich Realtek neu auf meinen Pc installieren musste und der neuste Treiber drauf sein sollte. 
Hab ihr sonst noch ne Ahnung wo das Problem sein könnte?
Danke euch schonmal im voraus.


----------



## takan (16. April 2019)

ich hab auch ein hyperx und finde dies basslastig im gegensatz zu einem speedlink (speedlink ist der größte rotz der gaming-branche) aber was meinste mit schwammig und unscharf?
im treiber versucht die samplingrate und tiefe einzustellen und rumzuspielen?


----------



## JackA (16. April 2019)

Wurde das G430 an Onboard oder USB betrieben?


----------



## Olseen (17. April 2019)

Mit einem USB Adapter


----------



## Olseen (17. April 2019)

Naja Beispielsweise bei  CS:GO hatte ich mit dem G430 immer einen klaren Sound konnte alles relativ gut orten und jetzt mit dem Cloud Alpha ist wie gesagt alles unscharf woher welcher Ton kommt. Es hallt extrem. Es ist einfach nicht mehr schön anzuhören. Vielleicht habe ich aber auch einfach die falschen Settings obwohl ich schon so viel ausprobiert und getestet habe.


----------



## JackA (18. April 2019)

Du vergleichst halt auch ne USB Soundkarte gegen nen Onboard.
Was passiert, wenn das Logitech an Onboard betrieben wird wie das Cloud Alpha?


----------



## Olseen (18. April 2019)

ok.. Ja es hört sich etwa gleich an wie das Cloud Alpha, wenn ich auf die Onboard gehe. Dann würdest du sagen ich sollte ne gescheite Soundkarte kaufen? Denn ich nehme an wenn ich das Cloud Alpha ebenfalls über nen USB-Adapter anschließe kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht den maximalen Sound rausholen wie bei einer Soundkarte.


----------



## JackA (19. April 2019)

Dann ist entweder dein Onboard falsch konfiguriert oder du brauchst eine Soundkarte.
Das Cloud Alpha an der G430 Soundkarte würde Ich nicht empfehlen, da bei USB-Headsets meistens der EQ fürs jeweilige Headset angepasst wurde.
Passend fürs Cloud Alpha ist z.B. eine Creative Omni.


----------



## Olseen (26. April 2019)

Aber eine Creative Omni hat nur 5.1 . Macht das keinen Unterschied? Ich hätte darum von HyperX einen Adapter zu den Heatsets gefunden mit 7.1 Surround Sound. Kann mich aber gerade nicht entscheiden.


----------



## JackA (26. April 2019)

Das macht keinen Sinn was du hier schreibst. Was sollen 5.1 Lautsprecher mit nem Kopfhörer zu tun haben?
Wenn du die Surround Simulation meinst, da hat die Omni auch 7.1
Jetzt kommt aber die Frage, wo du einen ungenauen Sound hast? wenn du nämlich die Surround Simulation falsch konfigurierst, dann kommt nur noch Klangbrei beim Kopfhörer raus, das würde auch dein Problem mit dem Onboard erklären. Man muss schon wissen was man tut und da du nicht den Unterschied zwischen 5.1 Lautsprecher und 7.1 Surround Simulation kennst, wage Ich zu bezweifeln, dass du weißt, was du tust.


----------



## Olseen (26. April 2019)

Ja ich bin kein Pc-profi. Deshalb frage ich auch im Forum nach. Wo kann man den Onboardsound den überhaupt konfigurieren? In der BIOS?


----------



## JackA (26. April 2019)

Nein, in der Audio-Software, die du installiert hast, nachdem du dein Mainboard in Betrieb genommen hast.


----------

